# Rubbish Competition - How You Drink Your Coffee Poll



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi all

results will be out shortly , but I though while we are waiting we could have a little fun ....

So, how may responses did we get in the end for the poll.....?

One clue only - it was over 2000

Nearest person wins

Prize - 250g of coffee from my local roasters - chosen for your taste and brew preference

Open til the results come out ..Lets say Friday 6pm

Off you go

Copy and paste your name and guesses please

One vote per person ....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Froggystyle 2500


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Rhys 2798


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

-----------


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

edited out as posted at the same time and names missing off list
ats 2584


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

edited......


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty 
MMDLXXXIV 
thats 2584

Fevmeister 2050


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV thats 2584

Fevmeister 2050

Gerrard Burrard 2424


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV thats 2584

Fevmeister 2050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101 - that's 2501, two can play at that game Ratty


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty 
MMDLXXXIV 
thats 2584

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101
- that's 2501, two can play at that game Ratty


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty 
MMDLXXXIV 
thats 2584

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101
- that's 2501, two can play at that game Ratty 









NUFC1 2299


----------



## KevJ70 (Apr 30, 2015)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV thats 2584

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101 - that's 2501, two can play at that game Ratty









NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV thats 2584

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101 - that's 2501, two can play at that game Ratty









NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV thats 2584

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101 - that's 2501, two can play at that game Ratty









NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV *thats 2584

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101 ** - that's 2501, two can play at that game Ratty









NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

* - I get the roman numerals 

** - I get the binary bit but not the 0b :-(


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV *thats 2584

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101 ** - that's 2501, two can play at that game Ratty









NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

3,179


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Is this a list of how much money people have spent on equipment this year?

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

]froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)

Gander24 2872


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)

Gander24 2872

Risky 2021


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Drewster, it's like shorthand, a "to the power of" type thing otherwise the whole page would be 0's and 1's


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)

Gander24 2872

Risky 2021

Sk8-Bizarre SATAN


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I assume that any entry that is too much effort to work out will be disqualified.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Rob666 2666
> 
> Jumbo Ratty
> MMDLXXXIV
> thats 2584





Phil104 said:


> I assume that any entry that is too much effort to work out will be disqualified.


Which is why I took the liberty to put the numerical equivalent next to my roman numerals, but I wrote it in white so it was hidden.

But Spune dropped it off when he copied and pasted the link forward


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)

Gander24 2872

Risky 2021

Sk8-Bizarre SATAN

Pompeyexile 2015


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)

Gander24 2872

Risky 2021

Sk8-Bizarre SATAN

Pompeyexile 2015

Scottomus0 2657

Gaggia Classic w/silvia wand and PID, Brasilia RR55OD, Motta 58mm tamper, Motta Stainless Steel knock box, Motta Stainless Steel 500ml Milk Frothing Jug, Tiamo tamping station.....Lots of determination.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)

Gander24 2872

Risky 2021

Sk8-Bizarre SATAN

Pompeyexile 2015

Scottomus0 2657

Gaggia Classic w/silvia wand and PID, Brasilia RR55OD, Motta 58mm tamper, Motta Stainless Steel knock box, Motta Stainless Steel 500ml Milk Frothing Jug, Tiamo tamping station.....Lots of determination.

Mr O - 2575


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)

Gander24 2872

Risky 2021

Sk8-Bizarre SATAN

Pompeyexile 2015

Scottomus0 2657

Mr O - 2575

robashton 2600


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)

Gander24 2872

Risky 2021

Sk8-Bizarre SATAN

teejay41: 2630


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)

Gander24 2872

Risky 2021

Sk8-Bizarre SATAN

teejay41: 2630

blackstone 3129


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Well done on removing me guys









froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)

Gander24 2872

Risky 2021

Sk8-Bizarre SATAN

teejay41: 2630

blackstone 3129

robashton 2600


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

And me... Can't be arsed to look back and do it again...


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

And a bunch of others, let me fix this.

froggystyle 2500

jlarkin 2213

Milanski 2335

jonc 2380

garydyke1 2401

Johnealey 2286

xooch 2001

Eyedee 2117

Rhys 2798

DoubleShot 2099

thecatlinux two thousand ,Three hundred and four.

Rob666 2666

Jumbo Ratty MMDLXXXIV

Fevmeister 3050

Gerrard Burrard 2424

Olliehulla 0b100111000101

NUFC1 2299

KevJ70 2300

ronsil 2450

Obsy 2327

Drewster 2999

Phil104 2527

Spune 2871

CamV6 3179

Neill 2390

MSM 2831

NickdeBug 2222

GCGlasgow 2127

NyeJ 2339

Hotmetal: 3146 (pie?)

Gander24 2872

Risky 2021

Sk8-Bizarre SATAN

teejay41: 2630

blackstone 3129

robashton 2600

Pompeyexile 2015

Scottomus0 2657

Mr O - 2575


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Mrboots2u

Fri 6pm came and went, don't keep us in suspense, whose guess was closest?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> @Mrboots2u
> 
> Fri 6pm came and went, don't keep us in suspense, whose guess was closest?


Ive been at work and I'm going out for the evening...

Guesses closed

Result tomorrow


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> @Mrboots2u
> 
> Fri 6pm came and went, don't keep us in suspense, whose guess was closest?





Mrboots2u said:


> Ive been at work and I'm going out for the evening...
> 
> Guesses closed
> 
> Result tomorrow


..... Tuneless whistle.....

..... Drumming fingers.....

..... Tuneless whistle.....

..... Drumming fingers.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> ..... Tuneless whistle.....
> 
> ..... Drumming fingers.....
> 
> ...


Work for living ( this includes Saturday s )...

Chill , enjoy your day. I'll update tonight


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Work for living ( this includes Saturday s )...
> 
> Chill , enjoy your day. I'll update tonight


Oh, you tease!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Work for living ( this includes Saturday s )...
> 
> Chill , enjoy your day. I'll update tonight


I actually have a lot of sympathy for you! I HATE working on Saturdays...

but I admit I am one of those who expect others to work on Saturdays (and even Sundays) so that I can do stuff I want!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok total entries were 2677

Winner ( as was closest ) is @Rob666 with 2666

Rob drop me a pm with your address on , and a preference for espresso , brewed, stuff you like ...

Ill put up the result of the poll in another thread later tonight


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah, well done @Rob666. As for me, so close yet too far. And, looking forward to seeing how the pie slices @Mrboots2u.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Oooh, I wasn't too far away..

well done Rob


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Mr O said:


> Oooh, I wasn't too far away..
> 
> well done Rob


Thanks all! I've been away for a week and forgot to take my phone! Doh! Looking forward to the prize!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Thanks all! I've been away for a week and forgot to take my phone! Doh! Looking forward to the prize!


Pm me


----------

